# Anyone (in the UK) able to help me out ?



## JimM (Jul 4, 2009)

Guys

I'm after a bit of help.....

The casing that holds the carriage gear on my lathe gave way today leaving the lathe useless. It's a horrible Zmakz\Mazak casting which has all the strength of butter and I'm surprised it's lasted this long ! The lathe is an old Atlas 10F and repalcements are few and far between, when they do come up they go for a small fortune so I'm thinking I'll try and knock something together from scraps.

Got most of it sorted but I'm struggling on one piece which ironically would only be 2 mins work if I had the lathe 

Anybody here willing do me a favour and knock up a small steel tubular piece, along the lines of

Inside diameter of 0.5"
Outside diameter of 0.8"
Length of 0.875"

Obviously I'll cover costs, postage etc

If you can help me out them please drop me a PM

Many Thanks

Jim


----------



## RobWilson (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi Jim 
Let me no what you need i will help,cant see you without a lathe
Rob


----------



## JimM (Jul 4, 2009)

Guys

Big thank you to everyone who responded, I could go into production with the offers I had 

I know I'm only a newbie here but already it's obvious that this forum is full of people who are generous with both their time and experience.

Looking forward to learning lots 

Thanks

Jim


----------

